# h264 und webm in einer Datei?



## -André- (6. März 2011)

Hallo,
auf der Homepage der Tagsesschau werden seit neustem Videos teilweise nicht mehr über Flash abgespielt, sondern direkt im <video> Element (tagesschau24). Diese Dateien tragen als Endung „.webm.h264.mp4“. Handelt es sich dabei um eine Datei, die beide Formate beinhaltet? Bisher habe ich nichts darüber gefunden, ob es möglich ist, eine einzelne Datei mit beiden Formaten zu erstellen.

Gruß und Danke für Eure Hilfe

-André-


----------



## fotoandi (20. März 2011)

Servus

hier mal ein paar Infos zu H.264/MPEG-4

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264


----------



## chmee (22. März 2011)

Ich wäre überrascht, wenn es (extra fürs Netz) eine Möglichkeit gäbe, zwei Videos in einen Stream zu packen. Es erscheint auch nicht sinnvoll, da man egal, welchen Codec man schauen möchte, die andere auch übertragen würde (Da ja 1 Datei=2 Videos).

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass dieses Endungschaos nur dazu dient, auch alle Browser anspringen zu lassen. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, gibt's unter dem Tagesschau-Videofenster auch eine Knöpfchenleiste um im kritischen Fall auf das andere Videoformat wechseln zu können (zB H.264 im Flashplayer).

mfg chmee


----------

